# Do you hate being told something you already know?



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

It happened so much at work today:mum . I was so frustrated and overwhelmed by it. I wanted to to say something about it but I didn't want to come off as being rude or condescending so I just shut my mouth. A customer was telling me about a coupon. I had rung up all her merchandise but with this particle coupon and the register for some reason I needed a manager over ride. So I got a manager and he was like you know the customer is right about this right? The whole time I'm thinking no duh I just need your info. I tell them yeah I just need a manager over ride and then looks over and is confused because i have extra merchandise but i know exactly what the customer bought and he says so you're buying this too to the customer and we both say no. i'm like i have it in the bag already and i already rung it up and my manager says shh and asks the customer and customer tells them no that's not there's and he looks at me and says don't do this, this is too confusing. and i was getting scolded at within seconds. the manager told me to come off register so I'm about to turn off the light and then the manager tells me to pay attention and get the customers from the other register line. :sus I felt like i couldn't take a break and every second I started to feel stupider.

Every time I began to talk to explain they would look at me like I was crazy. I'm beginning to wonder if I'm really that awful at communicating. I get so overwhelmed over the simplest things and I feel like I'm about to shut down when my manager does things like that in an already face paced environment. No one in my family understands, they just say its all you and just brush it off but I can read other people's emotions really well and I know when they are ticked off with me and when people get frustrated with me I begin to shut down and stop going to them and its like their emotion absorbs to me and affects my mood. I don't know how to explain it. I just know every time after work I have to re charge in my room in isolation.

After my shift my manager was like we're all trying to under stand why you can't do the simplest things. I couldn't even hide my emotion on that part I just looked super shocked. Do people also ever think you're stupid...


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sometimes, the problem is due to the manager and not the staff. I've worked in restaurant and retail management before and some of the supervisors who I had inherited from previous managers had some "areas of opportunity" to improve. Just do your best. That's all anybody can ask.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I hate to humanize jerk managers but all mangers are, are people whom have applied for the position of manager. That is it.

They are not special, there is nothing magnificent about them, they are just people.

With people comes an ego. In the retail environment, mangers typically (not all of the time) have an affluence of the ego. They get their highs off of telling good workers things they already know just so they can feel good about themselves.

I personally work with a few managers whom are exactly this way. They talk down to me, tell me things I already know and am doing, just for the sake of doing so. 

I don't talk a lot at work due to SA and really just not caring to gossip with co-workers. Because of this fact, I am treated as abnormal by my co-workers and management.

They don't treat the people who engage in their vapid drivel this way but because i'm actually their to work, it is okay to treat me that way.

Quite sad and pathetic really.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I hate being told something that I should very clearly know and that is common knowledge or common sense. I can't help but take that as an insult to my intelligence and that is an enormous pet peeve of mine.


----------

